# Annoying Trends



## CandyApple (Jul 7, 2007)

What trends really annoy you, that have been over done?

I personally can't stand the footless tights and big belt look, every girl does this look!!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 7, 2007)

I can't stand Skinny jeans.I HATE them!!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 7, 2007)

Ugg boots with mini skirts, I have a pair that I wear with jeans but thats it, and they're cute ones.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 7, 2007)

well i love skinny jeans hehe

but i hate bubble dresses/skirts/shirts.

and when people abuse leggings.

and emo clothes like flats and skinny jeans together. i only support skinny jeans when its with heels or boots.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 7, 2007)

i don't like the 80s look coming back in genreal. i grew up during the 80's and i thought i hated clothes, it was that bad. sheesh! i still enjoy drop waist blouses and tube tops for summer though.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

I think it's time people move on from the mini skirts and/or shorts with footless tights.

I also can't stand those ugly Croc shoes....yuck!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's time people move on from the mini skirts and/or shorts with footless tights.
I also can't stand those ugly Croc shoes....yuck!

completely agreed!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 7, 2007)

since when was dressing like we're in the 80s again considered cool!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's time people move on from the mini skirts and/or shorts with footless tights.
I also can't stand those ugly Croc shoes....yuck!

Thoseeeee damn Croc shoes! I hate them!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 7, 2007)

i cant stand baggy jeans. ew


----------



## sarae (Jul 7, 2007)

Crocs shoes - ew! And...I have a lot of doubts about the 80s headband trend coming back. I always thought they looked so prissy and schoolgirlish, plus they just never really 'worked' with my hair!


----------



## babyangel (Jul 7, 2007)

Yup I was never a fan of the bubble dresses too.

*Babyangel*


----------



## han (Jul 7, 2007)

i dont really follow or pay attention to trends so i guess i dont really get annoyed i just buy what ever looks good on me, some of the stuff that i dont like or doesnt look good on me looks great on others.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 7, 2007)

Uggs and crocs mostly. I find the whole lucite accessories trend kind of odd as well...lol.


----------



## Solimar (Jul 7, 2007)

Jeans or sweats tucked into ugg boots. I'm sorry, but that is just a stupid ass look. Go for a nice jean, with a straight leg, and wear shorter-cut uggs underneath them. SO much better.

Oh, and the socks and adidas sandals -- I hated that too.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 7, 2007)

Ohh those damn skinny pants


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 7, 2007)

skinny jeans,crocs,belts around the waist


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 7, 2007)

I hate that plastic jewelry is really trendy right now. I think it's so tacky.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 7, 2007)

Crocs and high waisted pants/shorts/jeans.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 7, 2007)

I hate how shirts have the tie-backs. I look great from the front but awful in back.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 7, 2007)

crocs, skinny pants (at least on me), 80's clothing (what are peope THINKING?), anything that looks skanky


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2007)

skinny jeans, bubble dresses, oversized baggy pants that look ready to fall on the ground (when guys wear it you can see their underwear ewww), i can't stand those.

what really pisses me off is the whole "glam chic" that was in last autumn and winter in France. suddenly every girl wants to wear a skull teeshirt and thinks she looks goth and cool.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't this thread anymore, lol. Too many things have been mentioned that I actually wear.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't stand Skinny jeans.I HATE them!!! They were cool on guys, that's where they started, and should have stayed. I think they look awful on girls.
Crocs, are those the ugly looking grandma gardening shoes?


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They were cool on guys, that's where they started, and should have stayed. I think they look awful on girls. i agree on that.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They were cool on guys, that's where they started, and should have stayed. I think they look awful on girls.
Crocs, are those the ugly looking grandma gardening shoes?

I agree, I like skinny jeans on guys, but for girls not so much!


----------



## magosienne (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't this thread anymore, lol. Too many things have been mentioned that I actually wear. lol ! if you know how to rock a style, even if i don't personally like it, i will say it looks good.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol ! if you know how to rock a style, even if i don't personally like it, i will say it looks good. Well that makes me feel better. I wouldn't wear anything that I couldn't seriousy rock


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 7, 2007)

skinny jeans on men, baggy jeans on women, 80s look, peasant clothes trend a few years back...


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Crocs, are those the ugly looking grandma gardening shoes? Here's a picture of crocs


----------



## meg1959 (Jul 8, 2007)

Capri and cropped pants. Rarely a good look on anybody. I refuse to buy them.

Everytime I see a rack that I think is cute skirts...it's those dumb pants!

Arrgghh!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *meg1959* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Capri and cropped pants. Rarely a good look on anybody. I refuse to buy them.
Everytime I see a rack that I think is cute skirts...it's those dumb pants!

Arrgghh!

I just bought two pairs today...


----------



## bCreative (Jul 8, 2007)

Those Ugg boots are the worst! I hate those things, looks like animals on your feet! And what kills me is that people wear them in the summer!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 8, 2007)

I definitely agree on the croc shoes, those are the nastiest things I've ever seen and I have no idea how people wear them and think they're cute.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 8, 2007)

I think leggings look awful in person (on almost everyone). They looked cute on models and in magazines, but then I saw a ton of people and they just don't look right. It's kind of embarassing. I also saw a lady with cute knee length boots with her jeans tucked in and it looks good in magazines, but it looked so wrong in person. IDK, maybe I'm just too picky.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 8, 2007)

I really hate when someone walks out of the house in an exact replica of an outfit they saw in the Delias or Abercrombie catalog. It's so unoriginal and sad. I don't mind trends as lon as they are mixed with pieces that are more personal. Some things that really bug me are...

-Crocs should all be piled up and burned to create fossil fuel.

-Skinny boys in skinny jeans. They looks so silly with those pants, little flat booties and then stick legs. I always laugh at their big long shoes sticking out of those skinny pants. They look like scarecrows.

-Message Tees like "Baby Girl" or "Hottie" or "Princess".....because usually the person wearing the tee is soooo far from what the tee shirt says.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They were cool on guys, that's where they started, and should have stayed. I think they look awful on girls.
Crocs, are those the ugly looking grandma gardening shoes?

cool on guys? NO NO NO NO. oh god no!!

lol. i like them on girls. when they are tall and skinny and look model-like. not emo.

plus they did start on guys, theyve been around forever no jeans used to be flared or anything. maybe theyve gotten skinnier but yeah.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jul 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really hate when someone walks out of the house in an exact replica of an outfit they saw in the Delias or Abercrombie catalog. It's so unoriginal and sad. I don't mind trends as lon as they are mixed with pieces that are more personal. Some things that really bug me are... Totall agree. They need to get a brain and a spine.


----------



## girl2006 (Jul 8, 2007)

i think the leggings and skirts should end and those freakin uggly crocs


----------



## monniej (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup I was never a fan of the bubble dresses too.
*Babyangel*

i vote you end this trend today!


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 9, 2007)

I hate it when girl's who dress only out of abercrombie and fitch and american eagle wear only clothes from there, and only wear jeans skirts with leggings. It looks hideous and overdone.

Skinny jeans, I love, and only because I have been wearing them for far longer than the "trend" allows. I dressed like this in highschool and I still dress like this now. I mix skinny jeans with chucks and vans, and I personally like looking like a girl who's toy box threw up on her. But that's me






Another thing that really really annoys me is scene girls who run around and think that they made up the scene of being "scene" and just are annoying by themselves. I'm talking about robot shirts, and stuff, it all bothers me to no end.


----------



## marijanie (Jul 19, 2007)

I love leggings..sorry, but I can totally rock them. I even have some that are pink zebra striped, they're hot.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 19, 2007)

Crocs, skinny jeans --- and I still see guys around here who wear their jeans pulled way down, boxers sticking out. I just want to go up behind them and yank them all the way down!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 19, 2007)

Crocs are ugly as hell! And leg warmers suck!


----------

